# Nova launcher (alternative to trebuchet)



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm using nova launcher beta on my tp and it works great! If you don't know what it is, its a launcher based off of the ics one but with tons more options. Google nova launcher or search on xda and you'll find it.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

This is nice, but I prefer the stock launcher for some reason. Anyone tried the new music app from CM yet? Wondering how that one is.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## thoughtlesskyle (Aug 25, 2011)

xdviper said:


> This is nice, but I prefer the stock launcher for some reason. Anyone tried the new music app from CM yet? Wondering how that one is.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


it works well on my evo 3d,
it just doesn't connect to google music
and also it can't be installed along side the regular one so its kind of useless if you use google music


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the Nova Launcher, especially with backup function!!


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Love nova launcher on my nexus, but for some reason, I'm not as big of a fan on the touchpad. I think it's because the layout is not full width in landscape. Trebuchet has a strange gap on the right in portrait too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I setup Nova on my CM9 setup. I have Nova on my Galaxy Nexus.

But, on the TouchPad, there seems to be no dockbar. Am I missing it somehow?

(I'm using 8 columns X 7 rows to fill the screen well without chopping off part of the icons)

Thanks!


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> it works well on my evo 3d,
> it just doesn't connect to google music
> and also it can't be installed along side the regular one so its kind of useless if you use google music


I keep getting it in what looks like phone mode. Just doesn't seem very tablety.


----------

